
The dark side of cranberry agriculture - chmaynard
http://qz.com/844309/cranberry-sauce-on-thanksgiving-the-dark-history-behind-americas-obsession-with-cranberries/
======
chmaynard
Due to a confusing loophole, agricultural run-off from places like cranberry
bogs and rice fields is not regulated by the Clean Water Act.

